# Ammo quality issues



## almanor (Jun 15, 2013)

Finally found some 22 lr at Walmart at a reasonable price. Took out the two 10-22's and fired off a hundred rounds or so. Noticed that we had several jams, Shells failing to eject fully( I believe this is called stovepiping) Also noted that occasionally one round sounded different. This was with Federal and we have never had issues with this brand before. In the rush to get to the shelves are quality controls being short cut? Noticed that at 100 yds the pattern was pretty tight except that the funny round would hit about a foot low.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Naa! Federal, 'Champion' 22 LR ammo has been made, 'like crap' for many years now. The stuff Federal sells to Wal-Mart has a, 'WM' prefixed lot number on each box; and it seems to be even crappier than usual. If you want better quality 22 LR ammunition look for 22's that are marked, 'Eley Primed'. Midway USA and The Sportsman's Guide, both, carry better quality 22 LR ammo that ain't going to cost you a fortune to buy. You've got to watch either site, though, in order to keep track of who has what for sale at any given time. (Lately they've been frequently sold out, but not always.)

What brand(s) of 22 ammo do I prefer to use? CCI, 'Stingers'; Remington, 'Golden Bullets'; Aguila, Fiocchi, and premium-grade 22 LR rounds from Winchester.


----------

